# Saffy the retriever?



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Beautiful. She's such a miracle... so glad life is good for her ( and you).


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Saffy loves her ball. She is an amazing girl.


----------



## cyman1964uk (Jan 6, 2008)

She sure is amazing. I think I will always have a battle on my hands, though, about whether we have done the right thing for her. I have no reason to believe she isn't happy, but then you have to question how can she be truly happy now she is blind?

I partly answer this by telling myself she doesn't know any different and my head tells me that her behaviour indicates that she must be happy. It's something I need reassurance about.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Wagging her tail all the time with big smile on her face, surrounded with pure love and devotion if it is not happiness, then I do not know what happiness is.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Saffy*

Saffy is surely a miracle girl and I am so very happy for all of you that she is enjoying life so much and that she loves her ball!!


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

I definitely think you did exactly the right thing. She is certainly happy.... you can see it in every fiber of her being in the video. Dogs live in the moment.... here and now... and she gets around enjoying her life just as she would if sighted. It would have been a tragedy in my opinion to cut a life short that, well, has so much LIFE and JOY in it!


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

She is such a pretty girl.


----------



## Deber (Aug 23, 2011)

She looks wonderful and so happy. As said before, dogs live for the now, you did the right thing and she is enjoying such a great life now. So glad you gave us an update. She is still and always will be a Miracle Girl!


----------



## bbuzz (Aug 8, 2010)

I am sure if Saffy could talk she would tell you to stop worrying and that she would happily give up her sight to spend the rest of her life with her wonderful and loving family! It is quite obvious from these videos that Saffy is a happy and content little girl! The decisions that were made were done so with the best of intentions, plus nothing can be changes or achieved from double guessing yourself.

You need to be proud of the decisions you made in a very difficult situation, if you had acted any other way Saffy could have lost allot more than her sight. So there is clearly no more need to be doubting yourself. instead utilize your energy towards something positive!

I never posted on your old threads, but I intently followed Saffy's journey and it is so great to see Saffy getting on so well. Your beautiful girl sure has mastered that babbuly-wabbuly! Saffy is one very smart and beautiful girlie! 

Give Saffy and Abbie a big hug and kiss from me!


----------



## cyman1964uk (Jan 6, 2008)

Thank you all for your kind comments - it really does help to hear other people's views about this, especially when they are so supportive.

When studying maths (or math, lol), the only way forward at the higher levels tends to be to prove things to yourself once or maybe twice to convince yourself that the techniques work and then to forget the proofs and just use the methods to solve practical problems. Well, I guess there's a similarity here with Saffy; I need to get proof for myself that she is OK and having the best life she can have ... and then to not dwell on that question again and just move forward with her. 

I think this is why I love to record her actions on the field - believe me, these aren't even the best bits, which usually happen when I am getting the camera out or changing the battery/memory card. I play these recordings back myself and am astonished at how my voice is - I am glad of it!

And what would we do without Abbie? She is such a love and I think she knows Saffy's got a problem with seeing things. OK, she'll steal a hide-chew off Saf, but then she'll bring over the tug-rope and offer it to Saffy's mouth or find Saffy's favourite squeaky ball and drop it right next to her.

My, don't the dogs just get inside you?


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Saffy is such a beautiful girl. She is happy, loved, and enjoying life to the fullest, I don't think she'd ask for more.

The videos are great, love seeing her enjoying herself.


----------

